# Trophy Ridge Dropzone???



## sask hunter (Jan 27, 2007)

*Rests*

Take a look at the PSE Phantom. We have had people locally with QAD that have not dropped properly during the moment of truth, the fork has stayed up...

Check it out...its the only drop away we will use...

Merry Christmas

Sask Hunter


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I have a Drop Zone on 3 bows and I really like them , very well ...


----------



## BowhntrOma (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a dropzone on my Allegiance. It works great for me. I use 4" AAE vanes. I tried blazers and couldn't get proper clearance. They always hit the cables with cock vane up so I re-aligned the nock for cable clearance and then had issues with the vane hitting the launcher arm. I had the rest timed correctly. It was not getting to the full up position to soon. The 4" AAE vanes work really well and I am very happy with the dropzone.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

My favorite all time rest.......:darkbeer:


----------



## WV/PABowhunter (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm glad to see a lot of positive comments on the rest. I bought one before season and never had a chance to put it on...but will right after Christmas


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

Tax Lawyer said:


> My favorite all time rest.......:darkbeer:


I would agree w/ TaxLawyer, he got me hooked on these TR rests, I like everything about it. It is simple, durable, reliable and quiet. I think you'll enjoy using it.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Tax Lawyer said:


> My favorite all time rest.......:darkbeer:


Ditto


----------



## txdukklr (Jan 9, 2003)

three different drop zones for years and love em!


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

*The best*

Best rest I have ever used. I have 3 of them !!


I have messed with lots and this is by far the best for me....--JP


----------



## jamaltwy (Feb 12, 2005)

same here... 3 bows 3 rests love em!!


----------



## rlblevins2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

Love my drop zone on my Vectrix shooting just under 290 fps.
Don't know how well it would work on bows shooting over 300. Might have a little trouble with clearance at higher speeds. Maybe you speed guys could shed some light on that subject. I had a QAD for a year but had to switch it out after the spring evidently weakened and it wouldn't get out of the way soon enough.


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

*Dropzone*

Great rest. In fact if there's anyone that doesn't like them I'd make the sacrifice and take them off your hands. BTW, Blazers out of my Black Max 2 didn't seem to have clearance issues.


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

its been on two different bows for at least 3-4? years.... its never failed me yet...


----------



## Southpaw38 (Nov 30, 2007)

There was one post that said he had problems with blazer vanes. Anyone else have that problem?? I was thinking of getting one tomorrow but not sure if there's a problem with the blazers.


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

Southpaw38 said:


> There was one post that said he had problems with blazer vanes. Anyone else have that problem?? I was thinking of getting one tomorrow but not sure if there's a problem with the blazers.


I've had them on bows shooting 230 to 305 fps. I've never had clearence issues with blazers. I shoot blazers throught my X-Force TS with a DZ. No problems.Cock vane up.


----------



## xm15e2m4 (Aug 3, 2008)

Right now the drop zone is my second favorite rest. I have been using one for about 2 years on my Cougar. Has great clearance, even with FOB's.


----------



## Tom in AT (Dec 30, 2007)

*dropaway*

just thought i would add my two cents. 
Is shoot fingers and have had a Drop zone for years never having a problem with it. I tried a QAD and couldn't get it to tune properly, switched to the Drop Zone and never looked back. I am not "bashing" the QAD, i just could not get it to tune. Good luck.


----------



## Taverner (May 4, 2005)

It's the only dropaway rest I still use. Never had one problem with mine. I have them on all of my bows and my wifes bow. Great rest, quiet, durable.

I have shot 3 fletch, and 4 fletch blazers and it works every time.


----------



## mathews-nut (Feb 2, 2006)

i have had three of these no issue with blazers what so ever, as far as the rest it is very forgiving in fact i have shot a qad, trophy taker, and simms none of them seemed to be as forgiving as this rest seems like it guides the arrow better, customer service is awesome i broke a bolt off in my rest called them they sent me a whole new rest no questions asked accept address.


----------



## tnlandis (Dec 23, 2006)

*drop zone*

i have three also. they all still work perfectly. fast enough for fobs on my 82nd 30/70 335+. would buy again but they are making new ones with bearings in them, might want to hold out -see what happens or get a great deal on a sale. they are abit noisey at times but silencer kits can be purchased around 7 bucks @ cabelas.


----------



## UniversalFrost (Jan 13, 2009)

the QAD is my choice. specifically the Pro LD with the LDT. The HS model is nice, but i can't see spending a few extra bucks for almost an identical rest. 

I have the pro ld ldt on my pse and another of the same rest is waiting for my gerneral to get here to day. 

dropzone looks nice, but i like the full containment that the QAD offers.

JOE


----------



## the engineer (Oct 3, 2006)

*dropzone*

DONT buy this piece of trash!! as soon as my archery shop put this thing on, it started messing up. he ordered replacement parts and we rebuilt it, only to have it mess up when i had a spike broadside at 20 yards. 
the design is VERY poor. the arm slides up and down on plastic tubes, and the plastic isn't even rigid. the plastic tubes get scratches in them which makes the arm get hung up when trying to go down. as soon as your fletching hits the arm (when it doesnt drop away correctly), it really scratches those tubes, tears off your fletching ( i was using blazers), and further screws up the plastic tubes. my local archery shop ordered enough replacement parts for 5 of these rests, and more than 5 guys came in to get their rests rebuilt. bear archery (owner of trophy ridge) will rebuild yours for free, but you have to take it off the bow, wait 2 wks. for its return, resight it in, etc., etc.. Dont buy one.


----------



## arrowum (Dec 10, 2007)

the engineer said:


> DONT buy this piece of trash!! as soon as my archery shop put this thing on, it started messing up. he ordered replacement parts and we rebuilt it, only to have it mess up when i had a spike broadside at 20 yards.
> the design is VERY poor. the arm slides up and down on plastic tubes, and the plastic isn't even rigid. the plastic tubes get scratches in them which makes the arm get hung up when trying to go down. as soon as your fletching hits the arm (when it doesnt drop away correctly), it really scratches those tubes, tears off your fletching ( i was using blazers), and further screws up the plastic tubes. my local archery shop ordered enough replacement parts for 5 of these rests, and more than 5 guys came in to get their rests rebuilt. bear archery (owner of trophy ridge) will rebuild yours for free, but you have to take it off the bow, wait 2 wks. for its return, resight it in, etc., etc.. Dont buy one.


 With 5 guys or more having a prob. at one shop I have to wonder if its not the guy putting them on and not the rest. The shop I go to has sold hundereds and no problems. Its one of many great drop away rests . >>>>-------->


----------



## uncleted327 (Feb 29, 2008)

Works fine but is too LOUD try a Trophy Taker FC or a G5 Expert


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

I hesitate to try and count the number of bows and accessories I have owned over the last four years. 
I think just on my last bow I went through 4 different sights and 4 different stabilizers. 
The only thing that has remained consistent over that time is my DZ. 
I'm probably on the third one - no failures, just upgraded with various bows. I've shot FOBs, feathers, blazers and vanes with no issue. The rest is quiet, reliable and simple to tune.
Just got a new bow in the other day (Z28) with the ripcord rest on it.... I'll certainly give it a try too but there's a good chance it will be gone and the DZ will still be the one to hold my arrows and then get out of the way... :wink:


----------



## WindyCityKen (Jun 4, 2008)

I have two DZ's on my two bows. One setup for 3D and one to hunt. Very dependable and solidly built. I did have to make a modification on my hunting setup because it was noisy. When the arm drops all the way down I would get a metallic sounding "click". 

I took a rubber band and wrapped it around the bottom of the rest, so the arm never comes down all the way to the bottom. This fixed the noise. :thumbs_up


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*drop zone*

5 of us in the family shoot the drop zone,no problems and we been shooting it for years.mine is deadly quiet.Great rest........................


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll throw my two-bits worth in here and say that I am VERY HAPPY with the DropZone I have on my Bowtech Guardian. Looks very well built to me, and has performed very well. I'd have to agree that with the ONE poster here who says they're "trash", I'd look at the installer. If five guys have had failures in one shop, I'd say the problem is there. My local shop recommends them and has never had a problem except one time when he buggered up one of the set-screws by using a worn out Allen wrench. Other than that, they've been perfect.


----------

